# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  ماذا تعرف عن المعسل؟؟!!

## شاهزنان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

ماذا تعرف عن المعسل




اطباء يحذرون من اصابة مدخني الشيشة بسرطان الفم والمثانة 
بسبب الاضرار الهائلة الناجمة عن تدخينها. 
في مواجهة انتشارها الواسع في المجتمعات العربية والاسلامية بدأت بعض 
الأصوات في الارتفاع مؤخرا منادية بوقف ظاهرة تدخين الشيشة بسبب خطورتها على صحة متعاطيها.



والحديث يدور هنا عن عادة تدخين الشيشة او ما يسمى بالنارجيلة، وهي العادة التي لم تعد تقتصر على الرجال بل امتد اثرها إلى النساء بل وحتى الأطفال. 




وعلى الرغم من قلة الدراسات التي اجريت على التأثير الضار للشيشة في المجتمعات العربية فان الدراسات التي تم نشرها حتى الان تشير الى ارتباط وثيق بين تدخين الشيشة وسرطان الفم وعلى سبيل المثال تشير دراسة أجريت في كلية طب الأسنان بجامعة الأزهر المصرية ونشرت في المجلة الدولية لامراض الجلد عام 1999 م إلى ان تدخين الشيشة والذي يتم عن طريق انبوب من المطاط يرتبط ارتباطا وثيقا ببعض حالات سرطان الفم. 




ويقول ابراهيم زويد وهو طبيب استشارى في الامراض الصدرية ان هناك اعتقاد سائد بين الناس بان تدخين الشيشة اخف من تدخين السجائر واقل ضررا حيث ان دخان الشيشه يتم تنقيته بواسطة مياه الشيشة الا ان الدراسات اثبتت عكس ذلك حيث بينت ان تدخين حجر الشيشة الواحد هو بمثابة تدخين 8 اعقاب سجائر.



ويضيف زويد أن مدخن الشيشة يمتص غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون اكثر من مدخن السجائر وبذلك يكونوا اكثر عرضة للاصابة بامراض القلب والرئتين. 




ويحذر الخبراء النساء الحوامل من تدخين الشيشية لما له من تأثير ضار على نمو الاجنة. 
ويوضح زويد أن مدخني الشيشة اكثر عرضة للاصابة بقرحة المعدة نظرا لكثرة الكوليسترول والحموضة عند مدخني الشيشة. 
ويشكو مدخنو الشيشة دائما من الام في الرأس ودوران، وزغلله في النظر، وخفقان في القلب كما يؤدي تدخين الشيشة إلى بعض امراض الجهاز التنفسي مثل انسداد الشعب الهوائية ناهيك عن انتشار بعض الامراض المعدية نتيجة لقيام اكثر من مدخن بالتناوب على نفس الشيشة. 




وينصح الاطباء بالقيام بحملة توعية شاملة للقضاء على التدخين بكافة اشكاله وخاصة في المنازل التي اصبح من المألوف فيها رؤية الاب او الام بتدخين السجائر او الشيشة بين افراد الاسرة. 
ويحذر الخبراء من أن التأثير الضار للشيشة لا يقتصر على تدخين التبغ او المعسل، وانما يمتد ايضا لشيشة الفواكه وهى شيشة خالية من التبغ وتحتوى على بعض قشور الفاكهة والتي يتم تخميرها ومعالجتها بالمولاس وهو العسل الاسود او الجليسرين كمادة لاحقة. 



وتكمن خطورة هذا النوع من الشيشة في احتواؤه على المواد اللاصقة وخاصة الجليسرين والذي يؤدى حرقه عن طريق الفحم الى تكوين مادة الاكرولين وهى من المواد السامة والتي تتسبب في حدوث سرطان المثانة.

----------


## شجن

يادافع البلا افع عنا البلا 

تسلمي شاهزنان على ها الموضوع(5)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

(2)(2)

مشكورة اختي على الموضوع

----------


## شاهزنان

مشكورة شجن حياتي عالتعقيب ...
و فعلا الله يدفع عنا البلا يااااااااارب

----------


## شاهزنان

العفو أخوي شبكة الناصرة

----------


## ahmed

(2)
مشكوره يلى تنورى المنتدى بمواضيعك الجذابه والمشوقه للقراءه ياشاهزنان
(13)

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

تسلمين عزيزيتي على الموضوع

فروته

----------


## القلب المكسور

مشكوره اختي على الموضوع

----------

